# Tell me NO!!



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1268824545

Ok I am still waiting (very impatiently) for my new boy from Florida, waiting for his breeder to see which one develops most like their daddy...(just coming 2 months old)and then I run across this guy while window shopping. Hubba Hubba! My favorite coloring in a crowntail no less!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Doooo ittttt


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's nice.. but if your wanting a guy from the breeder in FL why not just wait a little longer to get one of them?


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

doo itt!! buy him!!! dont regret this!! he is magnificent!!....and get the other one from Florida to


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i honestly obsess over bettas but i love him and he looks perfect you would be losing a good opportunity if you passed this up!! so you should buy him i would


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

how do u use aquabid?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW totally gorgeous


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1266203434
Waiting for this guy's son! Still gonna get him of course...but I am trying to talk myself out of bidding on the mustard gas crowntail!! You are not helping me. ;-)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

sstacy19 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1268824545
> 
> Ok I am still waiting (very impatiently) for my new boy from Florida, waiting for his breeder to see which one develops most like their daddy...(just coming 2 months old)and then I run across this guy while window shopping. Hubba Hubba! My favorite coloring in a crowntail no less!


 
Luv him sorry cant tell u no! This forum is a support group if u wanna be talked out of it u need to find a betta unsupport group.;-) Hey if u dont I will get him & my husband will kick my butt. Do u want that on ur hands?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! *drools*lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Get him and give them my address lol!!!!

He is gorgeous and CTs are my fav but I'm really excited about the other one you are getting too lol!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Get him! He\s too pretty to pass up.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Geez! I emailed the seller to see if he has others like him, to try to avoid a bidding war, since he already has a bid..if he does i will check them out, if not I will bid tomorrow..sigh...what the beep am I thinking!? LOL..can addictions be cured?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol unfortunately, no.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think so! lol I wanted to walk out of Petsmart today with at least 4 or 5 bettas.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

sstacy19 said:


> Geez! I emailed the seller to see if he has others like him, to try to avoid a bidding war, since he already has a bid..if he does i will check them out, if not I will bid tomorrow..sigh...what the beep am I thinking!? LOL..can addictions be cured?


LOL! Way to go. 

Addictions can be cured, but do you really WANT to be cured? :lol: I don't! LOL


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

i am pretty sure this one cannot be cured...and its the bad kind, where you sneak them home and then deny that didnt get a new fish and youve had it all along....


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

pixiedust said:


> i am pretty sure this one cannot be cured...and its the bad kind, where you sneak them home and then deny that didnt get a new fish and youve had it all along....


So I'm not the only one that sneaks them in.... :shock:


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

ok I bid...so I guess I probably bought him, didn't hear back from the seller after I emailed about others..hmm
I found others I may like more after i bid tonight (halfmoon mg) oh well..what is meant to be always finds a way!:-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

FancyFins said:


> So I'm not the only one that sneaks them in.... :shock:


I did it, too. :lol:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe i did that with my second little guy


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

FancyFins said:


> So I'm not the only one that sneaks them in.... :shock:


Haha! That's exactly what I thought!


----------

